# How to get widescreen resolution with Intel 945/965G chipset



## CadCrazy (Mar 29, 2008)

Two of my friends have pc, one with 945g chipset and other with 965g chipset. My monitor's native resolution is 1680X1050. When i try to connect their pc with my monitor, 1680X1050 resolution is not listed even after installation of latest intel chipset and graphics driver. Anybody facing same problem????

Plz help


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/9015/reslbs6.th.jpg

on my 965wh m/b, max. of 2048x1536 (wide screen resl. listed) is supported, but my monitor supports max. of 1280x1024.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 29, 2008)

Chech if 1680X1050 is listed or not


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/resl.JPG

its listed, both in XP & Vista.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there anything fckingly wrong with me


----------



## rollcage (Mar 31, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Is there anything fckingly wrong with me


HMMM Dude try the monitor cd, it might have some driver or software to take you out of this situation.

My monitor cd has some driver, but never installed it.

Secondly, I never understood why the WinXP never able to search the internet for drivers itself.  
cant they just put some website links in a hotfix updates.

Update:-

I just installed that now it shows the monitor name instead of Default Monitor on ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 2, 2008)

Install XP withSP2 included (not the SP2 update) & you will have it all kind of wide screen support.
I discovered this with my old 845glad mobo which I thought would never support wide screen but it did when I installed xp-sp2 from a fresh CD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Install XP withSP2 included (not the SP2 update) & you will have it all kind of wide screen support.
> I discovered this with my old 845glad mobo which I thought would never support wide screen but it did when I installed xp-sp2 from a fresh CD.



how much max resolution u now have?



s18000rpm said:


> *img247.imageshack.us/img247/9015/reslbs6.th.jpg
> 
> on my 965wh m/b, max. of 2048x1536 (wide screen resl. listed) is supported, but my monitor supports max. of 1280x1024.





2048*1536 how u got dat much although ur monitor supports 1280*1024
mine also supports 1280*1024 so do I have 2 upgrade my mobo & a graphics card?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> how much max resolution u now have?


ON xpSP2 it showed me up to 1920x1200, but my lenovo monitor has an auto mode which send the signal for the resolution to the board so if I switch manual only then it shows me that resolution else  it restricts me to 1680x1050 native resolution.
It started supporting wide screen with xpSP2 at least.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> 2048*1536 how u got dat much although ur monitor supports 1280*1024
> mine also supports 1280*1024 so do I have 2 upgrade my mobo & a graphics card?



its because my HP Monitor is not recognized by Intel GMA x3000 (shown as "default monitor"), & i dont have the monitor drivers.

edit- just d/ed HP Monitor drivers , but not released for Vista yet.


----------

